# Osprey Raptor 14 vs Camelbak MULE NV



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok, I've narrowed it down to these 2 hydration packs. I like the fact that Osprey has been around and know how to make backpacks, but on the other hand Camelbak is the industry standard for bladders right? I like the pods on the back of the MULE NV to keep the pack of your back and looks like excellent ventillation flow. I like on the Raptor 14 the rigid bladder system to keep the weight of the water uniform also (funny, how what I like, neither strengths by the respective company).

Any suggestions/reviews of either?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Yeah, I used a Zealot for a year and hated it. Thoughts in the "What's the best hydration pack thread."

"My last pack was an Osprey Zealot, which I wanted to love. I kept it a year. My backpacking and skiing packs are both Osprey, and I've always been impressed with their design, construction, and customer service. Not with the Zealot. The Zealot has a top pocket for sunglasses, a tool roll compartment on the bottom, and then the main compartment is whatever you can fit into the bag when you unzip around the outline of the bag and lay it out. The tool roll compartment sucks, as the zipper isn't the easiest to pull, and the flap covering the zipper is a crud catcher. Anyway, the bag held up fine, I just didn't like it."

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=12513808


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I use a raptor 14 with a camelbak bladder, best of both worlds.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

taprackbang said:


> but on the other hand Camelbak is the industry standard for bladders right?


Depends on what you mean by standard.
Both brand's packs are generally of good quailty construction. 
Camelbak uses more durable materials in some of their packs, while Ospreys tend to be more refined, with well thought out features.
Osprey makes a better bladder and overall system(better valves, more integrated bladder).
You can forget good ventilation from anything that doesn't have a full suspended mesh back panel, so that's relative.
Bottom line is that both will get the job done, and it's best to choose based on fit and specific features you want.
I've used several Camelbak products with few complaints, but have ended up with a lot of Osprey stuff in recent years, in spite of each being individually chosen without regard to brand(daypack, mtb and both my small and large backpacking packs). I've had the Raptor 14 for awhile, and would pick it again over any other packs I've seen. Like the variety of pockets, tool kit, sleeves for pumps in the main compartment, and most importantly, the fit. The bladder's great, too, though I do prefer the older version with a handle, even if it's heavier and bulkier.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

OwenM summed it up pretty good. The Osprey bladders, connectors and valves are really nice. The bite valve outlasted any other i have had.


----------



## NoVA_JB (May 8, 2007)

I have the MULE NV it's a couple years old I really like it but the front pocket is divided into 2 sections and makes it hard to fit my hand in for smaller items. I haven't seen this year's model but I think it's been redesigned so it might be a non issue. 
The Osprey packs seem well made so I don't think you'll go wrong either way. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's the thread on my research of the same two packs.

http://forums.mtbr.com/nutrition-hy...rey-raptor-14-vs-camelbak-mule-nv-990978.html

I found the two very similar in all categories. Weight, warranty, features. I went with the Raptor because it just felt better on my back. In hindsight, I'm very glad I went with Osprey. I love the Raptor's hard-backed bladder. So much easer to fill then the Camelbak's wet noodle bladder. I also smashed the magnetic clip in my car door and Osprey sent me TWO!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I don't like the closure on Osprey bladders as well as Camelbak's. They're much more fiddly. Camelbak's closure is idiot- and distraction-proof. Both companies have made quite a few changes to their bladders in the last handful of years, and my newest one (Osprey) is about 3 years old, so I can't speak to what's in stores now.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Great stuff guys..thanks.


----------



## lawnboi (Dec 8, 2013)

As far as bladders go... I prefer the osprey. Camelbak bladders have been getting more and more chinsey. The osprey has a few awsome features that are great on the bike. Magnetic bite valve holder is awsome, as is the rigid back of the bladder. As for taste, Iv yet to try a bladder, that didn't taste like you were drinking from a bladder, and Iv tried most, msr, platypus, osprey, camelbak, source. 

I went with the raptor 14 myself, having owned several camelbak packs and more bladders than I care to count (mostly for backpacking). The raptor is a great pack. A little big for my liking, but it will do everything for me. It's easy to use, has good organization, and from what I have read is backed by a great company. Can't complain one bit about it, it just does what I need it to do.


----------

